# What's up with this Amazon Sword?



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

What's the hypothesis, folks? 

All possibilities, disagreements and such are welcome. 

Thanks in advance. Pics below.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

did you just add it to the tank, or has it been in the same tank and doing fine for a while?


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

It was added last Saturday.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

could be just shock from being introduced into a new water ecosystem

from what I've seen, a lot of plants tent to wilt a little when putting them in the tank for the first week or two, but it shouldn't take long for them to acclimate to the new ecosystem

I've never had that happen with swords, but both of my Java Fern and Lace Java Fern darkened and spotted up a bit for a week or so after putting them in the tank, but they're doing well now



you just have it planted in gravel substrate? how deep is the substrate it's planted in (inches wise) ?


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

No CO2 or nutrients for the plant maybe. Although could easily be just the plant getting used to the water too.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Flourish tabs, Flourish every few days and Excel everyday.


----------



## Bill Pape (Oct 1, 2010)

Could be your nitrates are high. If you haven't been checking nitrates, see this link on the nitrogen cycle. It says that if plants absorb too much nitrate, they get poisoned and eventually die.
Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Nitrogen Cycle for Dummies

Also, to much fertilizer cab "burn" the plants. Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Swords get Big long thick roots going, you are going to need to plant it deeper eventually more then likely sooner then later.

Also, overfertilizing can be a bad thing too. Which you are doing with the flourish.
flourish is 1-2x a week 5ml PER 60g
Excel is a capful per 50g daily

what is your lighting? what are your water conditions? what other plants are in there and how long have they been in there? Whats your water change schedule?

I cannot find that exact deficiency anywhere. Its missing other damage to be ruled anything. you can trim those off close to the base.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You also have to make sure that the crown isn't covered in substrate. I think the best you could do for it at the moment would be to add fert tabs in the substrate under the base of the plant. Swords are heavy root feeders.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks a little close to the glass for the roots they have.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

back off on the ferts, add co2 if you can, and give it time. i use my swords as indicators that the dissolved salts are getting too concentrated in my tanks. they begin to develope translucent areas that eventualy rot, and will only get worse untill i do a water change to reduce the salinity. since you just added your plants, they probably suffered a shock due to a drastic change in salinity. the new leaves wont have that problem, given that the salinity doesnt change. since the leaves last so long, and they are susceptible to salinity changes, it makes them a good indicator of increasing salinity.


----------

